# Thai Beef Jerky on the Improved MES 40 Jerky Rack



## tropics (May 22, 2018)

Had an idea last week,instead of using the Smores sticks I cut some SS Skewers to fit the MES 40






Here is 2 pounds of Jerky





In the smoker 





A side angle shot






My original Rack you can hang more on this 
I cut a lot of small pieces for this 
Thanks for looking 
Hope it helps someone
Richie


----------



## Geebs (May 22, 2018)

Nice outside of the box thinking!


----------



## tropics (May 22, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Nice outside of the box thinking!



Geebs Thanks this can work for any smoker that has removable shelves.
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 22, 2018)

Neat.. You could get 2 loads like that maybe?


----------



## tropics (May 23, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Neat.. You could get 2 loads like that maybe?



Rings I have 10 skewers and I could make another rack if I wanted. Thanks for the like
Richie


----------



## tropics (May 23, 2018)

First time Thai Jerky made with Beef Taste great not as greasy as the Pork.





Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good, got a batch of Thai pork in as we speak. Can't wait..


----------

